# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar y a Dios lo que es de Dios

## Jonasino

Fuente: COIIM

----------

ben-amar (26-abr-2017),F. Lázaro (28-abr-2017)

----------

